# Hoover Dam help



## WhoIreland (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi....

Looking for soon advice regarding the new bridge that overlooks the Hoover dam.
I visited the dam before this was built but would like to revisit now.

What's the best time of day to photo from the bridge?
Is there decent room to move around while shooting?
Will 24-70 cover the viewpoint?

Thanks!


----------



## bholliman (Sep 22, 2013)

We visited Hoover Dam last summer and took pictures from the dam and bridge. We were there in late afternoon, just before the gorge fell into shadow. I took a number of shots with my 7D and EF-S 15-85mm lens at 15mm (24mm FF equivalent) from the bridge looking north toward the dam and could only get about 1/2 the gorge and dam in frame, so took a number of shots with the same manual settings so I could later create a panorama in Photoshop.

The walking area of the bridge is wide enough for maybe 3 people to walk side-by-side. The day we were there, the dam was very crowded, but only maybe 10 other people were on the bridge. Its extremely windy on the bridge, so if you wear a hat, make sure its well secured! The dam is an impressive sight, well worth the visit.

Others will have to comment on the best time of day for photography, since we just made the single visit.


----------

